# Caviar Roulade



## PieSusan (Dec 14, 2008)

As someone who loves to bake, I was enthralled with the idea of savory roulades in the late 1970s--early 1980s. Here is my version.

Caviar Roulade

Ingredients:
1/4 cup sweet butter/margarine
1/2 cup flour, sifted
2 cups whole milk
4 large eggs, separated
4 oz. cream cheese
1/4 cup  light cream or milk
1 Tablespoon lemon juice
2 jars (4 oz each) red caviar

Directions:
   Grease a 10 x 15 x 1-inch jelly roll pan. Line the bottom with waxed or parchment paper; grease and flour lightly.
   Melt butter in a saucepan. Stir in flour and cook for one minute. Add 2 cups milk and bring to the boiling point, stirring constantly. Cook for one minute. Beat in egg yolks, one at a time.
   In another bowl, beat egg whites until stiff' fold into yolk mixture. Spread batter in prepared pan. Bake for one hour in a 350 degree oven.
   Blend cream cheese, cream and lemon juice. Stir in caviar gently. Remove cake from oven, loosen edges, and turn out onto waxed or parchment paper. Carefully peel paper from top of cake. Spread the caviar mixture evenly over the cake. The roll up jelly-roll style, starting from shorter end for a first course or from the longer end for an appetizer. Slice about one inch thick and top slice with a small amount of sour cream if desired. May be served hot or cold.
Serves 8 as a first course.


----------

